# FIGHT of the NIGHT HONORS!



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

OMG!!!

Absolutely the BEST aerial spinning back kick to the jaw ever recorded on film! WOW!!! Total hang time was unreal...

Live UFC Fight Night from Fight Island in Adu Dhabi...Joaquin Buckley delivers a body kick to Impa Kasanganay who actually catches the foot of Buckley and holds it but while still having his foot held by the opposing fighter, Buckley jumps up into the air and spins around from a crossed leg position and while spinning in mid air, delivers the most devastating kick straight to the jaw of Kasanganay rendering him out like a light bulb and knocked out cold!

Follow that with a fight between Chris Daukaus and Rodrigo Nascimento ending in 45 seconds with another devastating knock out when Daukaus hit Nascimento with a left hook that ended his night as his eyes rolled back into his eye sockets!

And this is just the Prelims...the main fight card has yet to start!

#UFC #FreeMMAFightsOnESPN...


----------

